# New Rod, Reel, and Tube



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been saving up my Cabelas Club points and a couple gift cards and went out and outfitted myself with a new rod, reel, and float tube. I picked up a Fish Cat 4, Pflueger President reel, and the MagTouch Cabelas rod (ML). I'm amped to brake em' in.

Links in case your curious or care
http://www.cabelas.com/p-0052633320290a.shtml
http://www.pfluegerfishing.com/products ... s.php?p=12
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like that tube should get you around some reservoirs, Looks like fun!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You will love that reel! Looks like you are set for a jigging outfit for the summer now!


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Good choices!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The President is a good reel, but you need to keep it lubed often if it gets dunked in the water.

Mine is really gritty because of a certain lake (fouled up a different reel of mine too) and it can get so bad that the reel just seizes unless I get it wet again or oil it. Pretty sad for a medium priced reel.

I've been more impressed with the Abu Cardinal, for the same price or better.

I hope mine was just a fluke and your works well for you. The first couple of months that I had the Pres, it was smooth as glass. Plus, I love the sturdy joint between the post and the handle. Most reels use a tiny little pin that will eventually slip out, rendering your reel useless until it's fixed. No bueno.

Hope it treats you right.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOAH said:


> The President is a good reel, but you need to keep it lubed often if it gets dunked in the water.
> 
> Mine is really gritty because of a certain lake (fouled up a different reel of mine too) and it can get so bad that the reel just seizes unless I get it wet again or oil it. Pretty sad for a medium priced reel. I
> 
> ...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FC 4... you'll love it. Its a great tube, rides nice and high compared to the nylon seat strap in a normal tube.... lots of pocket room, lots of room behind you for a cooler or whatever. Good stuff... haven't had any issues with mine, other than the apron... ditch that ASAP and create one of your own out of a lid off of one of those plastic totes or something else to give you more room to work. Lots more durable and they'll keep fish with spines from putting pin holes in your air bladders. Those are a PIA to fix, especially if they hit a seam area on the bladder.


----------

